# Umwelt Stickers For Towed Cars



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

If I tow my petrol fuelled Smart Car behind my Euro 4 2008 Rapido will I need an Umwelt sticker for the Smart car when used separately as well as the MH?
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If it's not attached to the MH I would expect so, Alan.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

you`ll need a LEZ sticker (green) if you`re going to operate your Smart seperatly in a LEZ.


----------

